# Apple TV 4K



## Danielle2b (5 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, pourquoi je ne peux pas télécharger sur Apple store via mon Apple TV 4K l’application Google ? Est ce normal ? Je vous remercie pour vos réponses


----------



## maxou56 (6 Octobre 2020)

Danielle2b a dit:


> pourquoi je ne peux pas télécharger sur Apple store via mon Apple TV 4K l’application Google ? Est ce normal ?


Bonjour,
Oui c'est normal elle n'ai pas dispo sur Apple TV.
Dans l'app Store (par exemple sur iPhone) on peut voir sur quelle appareil une app est disponible.
Pour l'app "Google" iPhone, iPad et iPod touch.


----------



## Danielle2b (6 Octobre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui c'est normal elle n'ai pas dispo sur Apple TV.
> Dans l'app Store (par exemple sur iPhone) on peut voir sur quelle appareil une app est disponible.
> Pour l'app "Google" iPhone, iPad et iPod touch.


Bonjour, je vous remercie pour votre réponse


----------

